# Quick, easy and cheap alcohol stove.



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just posted a how-to for making a alcohol stove on blog. It burns common rubbing alcohol or any pure alcohol too.

I'll link the pic from my other computer, I haven't figured out cut and paste on this macbook yet.









Pic embedded thanks to Naekid


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

it'll burn kerosene/diesel too, OR (if you're REALLY ballsy) even gasoline (if you have nothing else tho, IMHO)


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

I made an alcohol stove out of an aluminum beer bottle (NOT the can) and it will hold a little over an ounce of alcohol and boils 4 cups of water in 4-5 minutes, total burn time of about 9 minutes. Really works well and resides in my BOB.
Easy, simple and a hot cup of coffee or tea is good anytime!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah all the Alt. fuels are covered in my article, but I'd stay away from the gasoline. I'd go with any other thick oil first, even if it's waste vegetable or motor oil.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

All I'm getting is a picture. Are there instruction on how to make it?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yup, it's on my blog. The address is right under my screen name. I wanted to embed the pic with the post like I normally do , but I just couldn't get my Mac to cooperate.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Accidental discovery, if you add a small amount of laundry or dish detergent to diesel the usual "diesel" smell goes away, it smells more like BBQ bricket starter, :sssh:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm sitting in an AA Meeting reading this, yep, some of us drank that too.


----------

